# Nebengewerbe trotz harz 4?



## needcoffee (21. August 2005)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp / Rat oder nützliche Links zur Hand...habe schon gegoogled, aber man findet nicht wirklich etwas   

Es geht darum das ich im Moment Arbeitslosengeld 2 (Harz 4) beziehe, aber gerne ein paar Leistungen anbieten würde (Logo-, Icon-, Wegdesign etc.). Ich habe ein wenig Angst davor mich gleich in die Selbstständigkeit zu stürzen, da ich den Markt hier in der Umgebebung nicht genug einschätzen kann und lieber gerne erst eine Art "Probezeit" hätte.

Gibt es als Harz 4 Empfänger die Möglichkeit eines "Nebengewerbes"? Ich weiß das ich bis zu einer bestimmten Summe Geld dazu verdienen kann und das mir das Geld was darüber liegt "verrechnet" wird, was ja alles kein Problem ist. Ich würde aber auch gerne Rechnungen mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer schreiben können.

Also Alles in Allem...

...gibt es sowas wie ein Nebengewerbe für Harz Empfänger?
...ist es möglich/erlaubt bei Rechnungen Mehrwertsteuer in Anspruch zu nehmen (es wird ja von den meisten Firmen verlangt)?
...hat jemand nützliche Tipps, oder sogar Erfahrungen mit der Thematik?

vielen Dank, Sebastian


----------



## Rena Hermann (21. August 2005)

Erkundige dich dazu bei Stellen, die sich _wirklich_ damit auskennen (k.A. ... Arbeitsagentur oder so) und die dir die Info auch schriftlich bzw. mit Gewissheit (für dich) geben können.

Denn was hilft dir z.B. ein hier gepostetes "Ja geht" von jemand, der dir sicher nichts böses will aber es halt doch nicht so genau weiß, wie er meint, wenn du hinterher dein Geld/deinen Status los bist?
Oder ein "Ich glaub nicht", das dann ggf. auch nicht stimmt und du deshalb eine Chance nicht nutzt?

Ich persönlich halte in solch heiklen Fällen, bei finanziellen oder sogar existenziellen Themen nichts von Tipps guter oder weniger guter Bekannter ... oder gar von mir völlig Unbekannten in einem Forum - wie hier eben. 
Denn das kannst ja nicht einfach ausprobieren wie eine Syntaxzeile, die dann eben doch nicht geht. Strg+Z gibt's meines Wissens bei deiner Frage nicht. 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## needcoffee (22. August 2005)

Hi Rena,

ich habe ja nicht gesagt das die Antworten im Forum mein weiteres Handeln bestimmen...es hätte ja sein können das Jemand schon mal in der gleichen Situation war und einen Tipp hat 

Aber im Grunde hast du schon recht. Mal sehen was mir die Arbeitsagentur erzählt, obwohl ich da wohl auch nicht so viel besser aufgehoben bin als in einem Forum


----------



## Heizemusik (2. September 2005)

Freischaffend oder Gewebe ? Natürlich kannst du auch mit Harz 4 einen Gewerbeschein haben. Es kommt immer auf dein Einkommen an ( Finanzamt)
Heize.


----------



## needcoffee (3. September 2005)

Heizemusik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Freischaffend oder Gewebe ?



Gute Frage, das was möglich ist...

du meinst also ich kann einen Gewerbeschein beantragen und muss im Grunde nur darauf achten unter dem "Höchstverdienst" zu bleiben? Ich werd mal ein bisschen googlen, ob ich Informationen zum Thema "Harz4 und Gewerbeschein" finde. Solltest du irgendwelche Tipps oder nützliche Links haben, immer her damit 

danke erstmal für den Denkanstoß


----------



## OldFred (23. Mai 2008)

needcoffee hat gesagt.:


> Gute Frage, das was möglich ist...
> 
> du meinst also ich kann einen Gewerbeschein beantragen und muss im Grunde nur darauf achten unter dem "Höchstverdienst" zu bleiben? Ich werd mal ein bisschen googlen, ob ich Informationen zum Thema "Harz4 und Gewerbeschein" finde. Solltest du irgendwelche Tipps oder nützliche Links haben, immer her damit
> 
> danke erstmal für den Denkanstoß


Hallo, lieber Freund,
da möchte ich Dir kurz ( soweit das möglich ist ) schildern, was einem so geschehen kann.
Ich, 60 Jahre alt, nach 43 - jähriger lückenloser Arbeitsbiografie freigesetzt worden, weil der Laden zugemacht hat, wollte nicht nur so dasitzen und habe mit meiner zuständigen ARGE abgesprochen, als Kleingewerbetreibender was verdienen zu wollen.
Nebengewerbe angemeldet, Hilfe in Form von Seminarteilnahme für Neugründer erhalten, der ganze Ablauf also.
Dann gings los. 
10000 € vom geschützten Ersparten ausgegeben, für notwendiges Auto, Arbeitsgeräte, halt alles erforderliche angeschafft.
Dann viele Wege zu potenziellen Auftraggebern gemacht, schließlich muss ja erst einmal bekannt sein, daß es dich gibt, kostete alles recht viel Geld.
Nach einigen schwehren Monaten begann die Geschichte dann langsam zu laufen.
Die ersten Einnahmen gingen ein.
Zu jedem Monat habe ich dann die erforderliche Gewinn/Verlustrechnung eingereicht.
Ich muss dazu bemerken, daß die von mir angebotene technische Dienstleistung erhebliche Fahrleistungen erfordert, also auch Betriebskosten erzeugt.
Immer alles OK.
Dann im Februar 2008, nach genau einem Jahr meines Gewerbes, war es das erste Mal, das meine Auftragslage mir bereits schon für die folgenden 3 Monate Arbeit beschehrte, Klasse.
Ich ging, wie regelmäßig, zur ARGE und legte meinen Bericht vor, mit der Ankündigung, in den nächsten Monaten zumindest einen guten Teil meines Unterhaltes selber zu finanzieren.
Dieser Typ gab zur Antwort, " ja, und ich helfe dabei, denn ich erkenne Ihnen für ihre betrieblich gefahrenen Kilometer nur noch 10 Cent als Betriebsausgaben an, die anderen 20 Cent bewerte ich als Gewinn, und diese rückwirkend ab dem 1 Januar ".
So machte dieser Mensch das auch.
Meine Familie bekam einen Monat garnichts und im folgenden Monat ca. 500 €.
Auf meine Anfrage, wie das den nun weitergehen soll, kam nur die Antwort " geben sie ihr Gewerbe doch auf, sie haben dann doch keine Nachteile ".
Soviel zu fördern und fordern, soviel zu Verantwortung für Menschen, die im schon recht fortgeschrittenen Alter nach einem langen Berufsleben in Schwierigkeiten geraten.
Rechtsstaat ?, schaun wer mal, was draus wird.
Dir sei gesagt, bereite Dich gut vor, wenn möglich lasse Dir Vereinbarungen schriftlich geben und, wenn es irgend geht, baue nicht zu sehr auf Vertrauen zu diesen Typen, die dort angeblich in Verantwortung für Bedürftige tätig sind.
Gruß OldFred


----------

